# Flexible Seal



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

Flexible Seal has some new product out called Mighty Seal. Don’t know much about it, but it is supposed to be unique. Check it out.


----------



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

Which do you guys like better Flex or Geocel?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

geoseal for gutters and NP-1 for everything else.


----------



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

Residential guys in OK like one or the other. The is a loyal following for both, more so in Tulsa than OKC.

Have you tried DuraLink out of the ChemLink line?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm staying away from chem link products after seeing numerous pitch pan seals fail with chem link. I hate geocel, really like solar seal.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We've tried a few things here and there honestly can't remember who's or what, but we all ways fall back to NP-1. Kind of like you said it's a following (for us) we are use to it, and we know how it preforms.


----------



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

The Chem Curbs have a history of coming off. The cause is often the solvent based adhesive used to glue the membrane down. The solvent evaporation drives up through the sheet around the penetration causing the M1 to fail therefore the Curb to fail. The Remedy is to glue the sheet down around the penetration with the M1.


----------

